# Best Sticker Colors for Different Cube Colors?



## AndyK (Aug 26, 2010)

Soo, I just bought a GuHong in every color because I couldn't resist. Now I'm wondering what the best sticker colors would be for each cube. I'm thinking I can't just put standard cubesmith colors on each cube but should instead find the perfect color combo for each cube color. For example, blue cube looks pretty good with a half bright set and light blue replacing the normal blue.

There are too many possibilities for me to ponder. It is all personal preference, but does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

Normal color scheme with light blue and purple looks good on white.


----------



## flan (Aug 26, 2010)

it would mess up your colour scheme but you could have standard but with the cube colours stickers replaced with black. ie white cube with yellow opposite black, blue cube with green opposite black. Obviously you dont have to use black


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

flan said:


> it would mess up your colour scheme but you could have standard but with the cube colours stickers replaced with black. ie white cube with yellow opposite black, blue cube with green opposite black. Obviously you dont have to use black


I had some trouble understanding your post but I finally got it. 
A "rule of thumb" could be: use darker colours on light cubes and bright colours on darker ones.
(for recognition)


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 26, 2010)

AndyK!!! Where have you been in the last 24 hours?!? You are exactly the person I need to talk to. I am going to buy a Guhong but I need some help. Could you please answer my questions: 

1. Which is your favorite color cube of them all? (easy to recognize and best looking) - I was thinking of going with red. I like that one. 
2. Is it actually smooth with 45 degree corner cutting? 
3. Is it better than in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nagNIlzZKLk&feature=fvst <--- saw this and then started to doubt whether I should get it...

I can't believe you bought them all! That must have been at least $90. You're knowledge and fortune is my good fortune. anyway, thanks in advance!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 26, 2010)

put pink stickers on the pink Guhong.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 26, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> put pink stickers on the pink Guhong.



FF007F
FF34B3
FF00AA
FF00CC
D4318C
FF0066

Would be a cool color scheme on a pink cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 26, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > put pink stickers on the pink Guhong.
> ...


----------



## maggot (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a purple cube and blue is a tricky color, the yellow stand out too much on this cube as it is purple contrasting color. i think this being a dark cube, the white is much better than black. i also have a bright blue cube (like microsoft windows color blue) and the only faces that are not so great are green and blue. i think that if i was to have this as a main cube, i would switch the blue to a lighter blue than the background and i would switch the green to black or some other blue contrasting color. since blue and green are compliment colors, the green on blue gives the optical illusion of being blurry. maybe neon green. but standard green is not good. i have an orange cube and this is my worst cube. it is neon orange and red, orange, yellow, almost all color are hard on the eyes after many solves. it does make a good LL cube, but i admit to not using this cube very often...


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a white cube. Most people think that black should go on white, but to me recognition is much easier even with white. I prefer white stickers to black stickers on a white cube.

For other colors, I would try to stick to the original color scheme and just change the tint or shade of the color, so not to mess with your recognition.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

I prefer using the bright cubesmith color set on my cubes. Makes them look awesome. On my old white type A I used flourescent colors, light blue, and switched yellow to black. Freakin' amazing. Thought, you can't go wrong with normal.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

flan said:


> it would mess up your colour scheme but you could have standard but with the cube colours stickers replaced with black. ie white cube with yellow opposite black, blue cube with green opposite black. Obviously you dont have to use black



This is exactly what I do.
Were V-cubes the 1st company to put black stickers on white cubes?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > it would mess up your colour scheme but you could have standard but with the cube colours stickers replaced with black. ie white cube with yellow opposite black, blue cube with green opposite black. Obviously you dont have to use black
> ...



lol no


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you know which company was then?


----------

